# Blackpowder



## Richie1 (Apr 19, 2011)

thanks to all who replied to Dry Spell ,This weekend I am going to try my luck again , back to central minn . to friends farm and this time I will take a 50 cal. muzzleloader with me one shot open sights , wish me luck , will post what happens


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck to you Richie1 ! Are you shooting sabots ?


----------



## Richie1 (Apr 19, 2011)

yes I am shooting sabots , my load will be 100 grs 777 pellets with 300 gr powerbelt


----------



## Richie1 (Apr 19, 2011)

mistake , powerbelts do not use sabots ,so I will not be using them


----------

